# Simple Push Block Plan



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

I got tired of using scrap to push wood thru the saw and I am to cheap to buy a store bought one, so I designed and posted this simple push block for anyone else that needs to build one.










Here is the link to the plan:

http://www.bearcreekwoodproducts.com/block.pdf

If you need the DWG let me know and I can send it to you. (Besure you tell me what version AutoCAD you are running)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice work!*

My favorites are these. The forces applied are down and forward with the wrist in a relaxed, natural position.
LIke pointing your index finger as shown:
 
The other fingers lock through the large center hole for a very secure grip, no tipping.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job to both of you. I'm HUGE on safety in the shop. It's a hobby that I really enjoy and the last thing that I want to do is lose a finger (or worse) and not be able to work on my hobby. Push sticks and blocks are often over looked by a lot of newbie woodworkers and it's great to see that you guys are not neglecting the safety aspect.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> My favorites are these. The forces applied are down and forward with the wrist in a relaxed, natural position.
> LIke pointing your index finger as shown:
> 
> The other fingers lock through the large center hole for a very secure grip, no tipping.


I like those...I am build me some smaller ones like those also


----------



## oldschooltools (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes how many of us are using scrap timber?? looks great both options is that mdf that it is made from? could just be my screen, have been contemplating in making a hardwood push stick but could end up an expensive project the amount of times I push into the blade!!!


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

oldschooltools said:


> Yes how many of us are using scrap timber?? looks great both options is that mdf that it is made from? could just be my screen, have been contemplating in making a hardwood push stick but could end up an expensive project the amount of times I push into the blade!!!


yea...its just some scrap MDF I had lying around


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I use pretty much the same style as Bearcreek. I make up 6 or so at a time. I have a master mdf template and use a flush trim bit to copy them to whatever scrap (usually 3/4' ply) I'm using. 
My 'push edge" is fastened using glue and two, 1/4' dowels. 
I also add a strip of 80 grit sandpaper to the horizontal surface.
I gave one to a friend a few years ago. I asked him if he was using it. He said no, he didn't want it to get all chewed up by the saw blade. Some people


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Rob said:


> ....
> I gave one to a friend a few years ago. I asked him if he was using it. He said no, he didn't want it to get all chewed up by the saw blade. Some people


That is too funny:lol:


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

*Not as well made as Bearcreek's*

but it works for me. It is a float with a notch that I purchased at the masonry section of HD. With a wide board I use it flat with the attached cleat and it holds the board tight against the fence. With a narrow board I hold it on edge and my hand is to the right of the blade, not over it and the handle rides nicely along the fence and I have the comfort of a piece of wood between the blade and my hand. Yes, I use the guard almost always. I am a belt and suspenders man when it comes to safety.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Rob said:


> I gave one to a friend a few years ago. I asked him if he was using it. He said no, he didn't want it to get all chewed up by the saw blade. Some people


I'm stuck in Tulsa right now so I can't show you pictures of mine but I made the push out of oak and then dovetailed the bottom and used scrap pine for the shoe. When the shoe is shot I dovetail another piece of scrap and reshoe. Seemed like a good idea at the time anyway.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> I'm stuck in Tulsa right now so I can't show you pictures of mine but I made the push out of oak and then dovetailed the bottom and used scrap pine for the shoe. When the shoe is shot I dovetail another piece of scrap and reshoe. Seemed like a good idea at the time anyway.


Good Idea...post a pic when you get a chance


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maybe it's like this?*

deleted


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Happy 1 year Anniversary to me!*

Today is the last day for me to post for this year of being a member here for 1 year. It's been great fun so far, and made some great buddies/friends, pissed off a select few and like wise. It's a great forum with generous and talented folks willing to share their experience. The Moderators TT and Daren do a great job as well. Looking forward to another year here.:thumbsup:
Hope I have helped a few folks along the way, since what goes around comes around, and I've learned a lot as well. Thanks Guys! :yes: bill
BTW 2,413 posts in one year!....Gotta get a life beyond WWT.....:wallbash:


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> .....
> BTW 2,413 posts in one year!....Gotta get a life beyond WWT.....:wallbash:


Wow!! I have only 6 months to post 2,224 more times to catch you:thumbsup:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok Bill here's the deal maybe you have pissed off a few, that life. MHO (my honest opinion) you have gave great advise to more fellas than you have pissed off :thumbsup:. I,m glad i joined this forum, and thats because of guys like you and C-Man, Kenbo and a whole slew of others. I don't think the BHOFM helps a whole lot of people so i wish he would just grab his walker jump in his boat :boat: and sail away, or move to TEXAS. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

